# G gauge ceiling layout in my den



## Egon (Mar 22, 2021)

I just started building a ceiling layout to go around my den/game room/fish tank room. I’ve had these trains for 30 years and always intended to build something like this one day. I’m almost ready to lay track and start asking you guys questions so I figured I would open a discussion.
I built the road bed using crown molding and ripping pieces of ply wood 8’ long by about 4” wide. Glue/screw this together with a 2x2 in the center.


----------



## Egon (Mar 22, 2021)

I mount the track to the wall using Z clips. It’s easy to install and level and they are very strong. Some of the pieces are 16’, I use three Z clips to hold those up. Not all of the crown/track road bed will have track on it. I wanted the crown molding to go completely around the room so I needed to miter a lot of corners. The track will tunnel through walls to make gentle curves. 
I have a new appreciation for trim carpenters and the work they do!


----------



## Egon (Mar 22, 2021)

Behind the fish tank will have a bunch of sidings for 5 or 6 trains that will come out either direction and do a loop around the den then go back to staging. The crown molding above the fish tank won’t have track on it. It’s just there for consistency.


----------



## Egon (Mar 22, 2021)

I probably wasted 8’ of road bed making bad miter cuts! This is my “fire pit” pile


----------



## Egon (Mar 22, 2021)

The room behind the fish tank I put up 2’ wide shelves all the way around for multiple staging tracks.


----------



## Egon (Mar 22, 2021)

I just finished painting all the crown. It’s nice to be able to remove the road bed and bring it outside for painting. The Z clips are awesome!


----------



## Egon (Mar 22, 2021)

Above the front door looks great! The wood beams on the ceiling will be painted black also. 
That’s about 20’ of crown molding. 10 feet here and 10 feet in the fire pit lol.


----------



## Egon (Mar 22, 2021)

Now we are up to date. Next “to do” item is some kind of noise dampening road bed like cork or something then track. Then I’m going to need help on a good command control system that will automatically switch track and send trains out from behind the aquarium.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Looks like good progress.


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Egon, very nice work indeed. 
Looking at your outdoor picture showing some cactus, it appears you live in the southwest, so hopefully you don't experience earthquakes that could topple the trains off the crown molding platform onto someone below.
-Ted


----------



## Egon (Mar 22, 2021)

Ted Doskaris said:


> Egon, very nice work indeed.
> Looking at your outdoor picture showing some cactus, it appears you live in the southwest, so hopefully you don't experience earthquakes that could topple the trains off the crown molding platform onto someone below.
> -Ted


Thanks! I’m in Tempe AZ. So far no earthquakes but ya never know. Good excuse to buy more trains!!!!


----------



## Egon (Mar 22, 2021)

This corner section was tricky. This is the only visible curve in the room. Wasn’t sure how I was going to make this turn and also get the crown molding in. I could crown all the way to the corner and put a shelf on top of the crown or pop the crown out to the edge of the shelf. Hard to explain so I took a bunch of pictures.


----------



## Exador (Jan 24, 2020)

Egon said:


> Now we are up to date. Next “to do” item is some kind of noise dampening road bed like cork or something then track. Then I’m going to need help on a good command control system that will automatically switch track and send trains out from behind the aquarium.


Just a thought. You could fill the center of the shelves with that Home Depot expanding foam.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Egon said:


> Now we are up to date. Next “to do” item is some kind of noise dampening road bed like cork or something then track. Then I’m going to need help on a good command control system that will automatically switch track and send trains out from behind the aquarium.


Something with more "give" than cork, maybe even carpet.

If all you want is alternating trains, perhaps something like this:



RR Concepts StationMaster



We use this equipment in our automated exhibits at the San Diego county fair.

Greg


----------



## Egon (Mar 22, 2021)

Greg Elmassian said:


> Something with more "give" than cork, maybe even carpet.
> 
> If all you want is alternating trains, perhaps something like this:
> 
> ...


Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!! I think this is what I’m going to use


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

he's here in Sandy Eggo, and you can call him if you wanted something more complex, but I think his off the shelf system will do exactly what you want.

Greg


----------



## FatherMcD (Nov 13, 2015)

Nice quality work! The room layout is very well suited for this type of shelf layout and it blends very well with the overall decor. Some questions: Where is the 2x2 located in the molding in the first picture? What's above the front door? Does it go outside?! And how about some pictures of the staging tracks when completed!!


----------



## Egon (Mar 22, 2021)

FatherMcD said:


> Nice quality work! The room layout is very well suited for this type of shelf layout and it blends very well with the overall decor. Some questions: Where is the 2x2 located in the molding in the first picture? What's above the front door? Does it go outside?! And how about some pictures of the staging tracks when completed!!










Fair questions, I don’t have track up yet so I pulled down one of the smaller pieces and took a picture. The first picture didn’t have the 2x2. I was testing the strength and found the 2x2 was a great place to mount the Z clips. It greatly improved over all support without adding a lot of weight.

The front door is sort of a notch into the house, or a small tunnel. From the outside of the house looking in, 6” above the door is a ceiling. Basically the track stays inside the house and makes the turn inside the tunnel. The track is supported with a curved shaped piece of 3/4 ply all cut in one piece and supported with a couple 2x4’s


----------



## Egon (Mar 22, 2021)

Updates.
It’s been productive in a hobby sort of way, if I was getting paid I would starve 
The road bed is finished. I didn’t like the look of the high gloss black paint so I took all the molding down and repainted to semi-gloss. Z clips made this a lot easier by lifting the molding off the walls and bringing them outside to paint.
After hanging the molding on the walls I supported all the corners and ends with metal supports.


----------



## Egon (Mar 22, 2021)

These metal supports really help align the crown molding and probably strengthen the whole system. 
Then I used self adhesive insulation for air conditioning or doors and windows to dampen the sound under the track. I cut these to 4” strips and just stuck it down to the plywood.


----------



## Egon (Mar 22, 2021)

I spent a good amount of time cleaning the track. I used WD40 and some 400 grit sand paper on a block and paper towels. I figured I would put the time in now and get the track perfect. I’m so happy I did this. The train runs perfect, no feeder wires needed.
I just put one loop in for now. I will add sidings very slowly with a command system to cycle trains around the room with the push of a button.


----------



## Egon (Mar 22, 2021)

Next steps will be painting the ceiling and beams up there and changing all the plastic wheels to metal. I will spare you guys the details on that


----------



## Egon (Mar 22, 2021)

The room is completely finished now. Painted the ceiling beams black to match the crown molding train shelf. Then painted the ceiling. M super happy with the look. Next project will be putting in sidings and a control system so I can cycle a couple five or so trains with the push of a button. That will be a more enjoyable “behind the scenes” work that can be done at a much slower pace.


----------



## Egon (Mar 22, 2021)

Here’s a work in progress shot.








The room was completely shut down until I could finish the painting. The high side is 19 feet. I could just barely reach. Over all, totally worth it. I’m glad I gave it a shot.


----------



## FatherMcD (Nov 13, 2015)

Very elegant! Looks like it was always intended to be part of the room decor rather than a add-on. You might want to try this suggestion: 



 since constantly cleaning the track will take some effort. I've ordered some of the No-Ox to try on my own railway.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Not a bad video, many of these "expert videos" are way off the mark.

I have researched and experimented over the years and from Z to G. The "micro scratches" really depends on the scale, really bad in Z, so so in HO, and who cares in G.

the black gunk thing was great, he is one of the few people who realize it is oxidized metal, and usually the rail head (seems the brass or NS goes before the wheels. GREAT! (years ago a friend and I had the black gunk analyzed with a spectrophotometer (just like on TV ha ha!). It is excellent that more people are finding this out.

I use a Swiffer (the wet wipes) on my G scale track, as the black gunk can be removed with household cleaners. I prefer it to the non-polar solvents, less chance of damage and does not evaporate so quickly. On brass, it depends on the level of oxidation present. 

He does error in saying "anything you use on rails leaves a residue behind", clearly alcohol and several other fluids will evaporate completely, but they are no necessarily the best to preserve your track without more oxidation.

Overall his concentration on reducing micro-arching is the key, that is what makes the black gunk. He does a great job on debunking the CRC chemicals, the 226 product that was highly recommended some time ago.

I've use this No-Ox stuff on my rail clamps for a long time. A bit heavy for rail in my opinion, although wiped to a thin film, it's fine, just like other 'oils' that leave a film. In G scale, we tend to have steeper grades and I find traction suffers. One anti-oxidation "coating" is "Deoxit" which has a mild solvent already, and leave a non-greasy (less slippery) protectant. 










It's got some lubricating qualities for connectors and completely plastic safe, try it on the plugs between a steam loco and the tender, you will be convinced. 

Greg


----------



## jordanhd87 (Dec 9, 2020)

That is looking so freakin awesome. Great work! Love seeing it come together.


----------



## Egon (Mar 22, 2021)

Just added a couple LGB engines and a few more Dalton Refer cars to my collection. Now I have to get started on the switches and staging tracks behind the fish tank.
So much fun!


----------



## jordanhd87 (Dec 9, 2020)

Looking fantastic! And ya gotta love the venerable LGB moguls. Everyone should have one of them in their collection.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Excellent enhancement to a gorgeous room. Keep us updated on the additions.


----------



## Egon (Mar 22, 2021)

Update: I just added two pasting sidings so now I can run/store four trains. I think I have room for one more siding.


----------



## Egon (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Egon (Mar 22, 2021)

I ended up using 1600 curves on the out side radius and I made my own custom curves for the inside radius using 4’ sections of straight track. I soldered two pieces together and then bent a gentle curve through both pieces. On the inside rail I cut the supports between the ties so they could squeeze together. It’s not pretty but it worked! And I can’t see the track from the floor anyway.








lol you can see I ended up melting the ties on either side of the solder joint. The second curve I made was a lot better. I think if I made a couple more they would look good enough for a garden.


----------



## Egon (Mar 22, 2021)

Next step I’m going to add this “station master” system so I can automatically run the trains with a push of a button. 








the dream/plan is the make my whiskey drink, walk into the fish room and press the train button. Then have a seat and watch the fish while the train runs for 30 to 45 minutes cycling one train after the other in and out of the room.








cheers everyone!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

maybe try rail clamps next time. Unfortunately, solder can fracture over time, but since it's indoors would not worry about it. Did you double check the track gauge at that point? Might be a good idea.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Egon, if you are going to do much more track welding, may want to invest in a resistance soldering set and use a sliver solder mix. Micro Mark has a very nice and reasonable set up. Many more uses than trains and offers a variety of solders. Friend recently borrowed it to modify/repair jewelry. What a great way to relax.


----------



## Egon (Mar 22, 2021)

Today I added two more passing sidings. Coming from N gauge I’m struggling with the size of everything! Fundamentally I get it, but when I actually lay out the track it blows me away.
I needed to increase the width of one of the shelves to add the switch sooner than later to increase the length of the trains.
Initial plan was to have the three passing sidings on the back wall. That’s a 15’ wall. That just didn’t leave enough room for a decent size train. So I moved the switches further up the line. Pre and post pics below:







_







_


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Egon said:


> Today I added two more passing sidings. Coming from N gauge I’m struggling with the size of everything! Fundamentally I get it, but when I actually lay out the track it blows me away.
> I needed to increase the width of one of the shelves to add the switch sooner than later to increase the length of the trains.
> Initial plan was to have the three passing sidings on the back wall. That’s a 15’ wall. That just didn’t leave enough room for a decent size train. So I moved the switches further up the line. Pre and post pics below:
> View attachment 62036
> ...


Very, very nicely done... One of the best "home built" overheads out there... 

Thanks so much for the sharing the great details..


----------



## Egon (Mar 22, 2021)

All the track is finished! I have sidings for 5 trains. Next step will be installing the command station and wiring all the switches and powering the isolated sidings. The picture is looking into one of the tunnels that goes into the room with the sidings and stored trains. I love this shot!


----------



## FatherMcD (Nov 13, 2015)

Any Updates?


----------



## Egon (Mar 22, 2021)

Thanks for asking. I run it every once in a while. I just have one long train on it. I never got the Station Master Train Controller. It’s on my list of toys needed lol. The room it’s in is amazing. It’s my “Game Room”. I play a lot of board games and of course watch the fish with a cold beverage. Let me find some pictures…


----------



## Egon (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Egon (Mar 22, 2021)




----------

